# LIGHTNING HOT DROPS



## LEW100 (Nov 4, 2005)

This is a cures bottle which I found in the back yard of an old home when I was digging to replace a water line. It was made by The Herb Medicine Co. of Springfield OH. I've done some research in the Bottle Bible and other books, and as near as I can tell, this was made between 1860 and 1903. The mold seam runs diagonally and stops just past the shoulder. It has one imperfection which is a small crack just inside the lip. I was wondering if anyone can tell me approximately what it might be valued at. I cannot find any info on this exact bottle in any book. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks, "Randy"


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 4, 2005)

LEW...welcome to the Forum.
 Your bottle has been discussed here:

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/LIGHTNING_DROPS/m_39500/tm.htm

 It is also known from W.VA...and is earlier & more scarce than the Ohio variant...
 Yours is the "common" one and sells under $10.00


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 4, 2005)

This is about all I was able to find out about Lightning Hot Drops
  of Weston,W.VA. and Springfield,Ohio.
 BTW...there is also a Lightning Sarsaparilla.

 On eBay: Item number: 6157272508
 ***********************************************
 Proprietary Medicine Tablets:
 313. Herb Medicine Co. A Sketch. Springfield, OH, c. 1895.

 314. Herb Medicine Co. Souvenir Portfolio of the World's Columbian Exposition.
  Springfield, OH, 1893.

 ************************************************



 JOHN S.BARBE 
 was born on a farm in Lewis County, West Virginia, May 17, 1862, 
 a son of PHILLIP E. and JUAN FERNANDEZ BARBE. 
  His father was born near Morgantown, Monogalia County, West 
 Virginia, and his mother near Buckhannon, Upshur County, West Virginia. 
  His father died July 11, 1890, at the age of fifty-three, while his mother passed
  away April 14, 1921, at the age of seventy-eight.

 PHILLIP BARBE was a farmer and railroad contractor and helped build the
  Clarksburg and Weston Railroad and also did construction work for the 
 Baltimore and Ohio Railroad in West Virginia.
 He served in the Southern army as a soldier, participating in the battles of 
 Rich Mountain, Cheat Mountain and Bull Run, and was a prisoner for a 
 short time.  He always voted as a democrat.

 Oldest in a family of twelve children, JOHN S. BARBE attended school in 
 Lewis County, West Virginia, until he was seventeen, ( about 1880), and 
 soon after that went on the road as a commercial traveler. 
 For eighteen years he handled the business in many states for the
  Herb Medicine Company of Weston, West Virginia, and Springfield, Ohio,
  an organization owned by Rhul-Koblegard Company 
 of Clarksburg, West Virginia.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 4, 2005)

There is a West Virginia version embossed Lightning Kidney And Liver Cure No Relief No Pay Herb Medicine Co. Weston, W. Va.

 I have not seen a Lightning Hot Drops from Weston but I would appreciate anyone posting a photo if they have one.


----------

